# طريقة عمل ال cmp في جهاز plc دلتا



## mahmoud_sbiah (25 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
لدي جهاز plc دلتا اريد عمل تمرين لماكنة لف سلك وهذه تحتاج الي cmp مقارن 
ونا مش عارف كيف اتعامل مع الـcmp اتبعت المنويل الي اجا حصلت علي مع الجهاز 
كان مكتوب في انو 
cmp k10 d10 y0
yo if k10>d10 =on
y1 if k10 = d10 =on
y2 if k10 < d10 = on
الي فهمتز انو عندما تكون k10 اكبر من d10 ييعمل المخرج y0 وهكذا 
لاكن المطلوب كيف بدي اعمل انولو بدي اضيف عداد الي البرنامج انو عندما يصل العداد الي 80 يعمل المخرج y2 وعندما يصل العد الي 100 يعمل y0
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## zamalkawi (25 مايو 2011)

ما هو cmp؟


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (25 مايو 2011)

المقارن Comparator


----------



## الياس عبد النور (25 مايو 2011)

اخي الحبيب الامر بسيط
كل ما عليك هو تعريف احد مداخل الجهاز على انه no تماس مفتوح وتوصله بحساس من اي نوع 
ثانيا ان تقوب بوضع صيغة العداد (كونتير) وربطها مع المدخل
ادراج خرج العداد الى ذاكرة داخلية في الجهاز عبر تعليمة )move( 
ادراج مقارن اول على قيمة 80 وربط خرجه الى y2 
ادراج مقارن ثاني على قيمة 100 وربط خرجه على y0
الامر بسيط واعمل بلغة الليدر فهي الاسهل


----------

